# has anyone used the ibanez amp yet?



## warwick_man (Mar 13, 2008)

hey everyone i wanted to know if the ibanez tbx150H is anygood, as well as the IS412CA_IS412CS that comes with it. i want to know if it would be a good buy for a guy on a budget? i did play it an i like the sound but is it worth its price??? thanks all!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

you mean the toneblaster?

i wouldnt get it. used peavey XXL or ultra 120


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

warwick_man said:


> hey everyone i wanted to know if the ibanez tbx150H is anygood, as well as the IS412CA_IS412CS that comes with it. i want to know if it would be a good buy for a guy on a budget? i did play it an i like the sound but is it worth its price??? thanks all!


If you like the sound, it is what counts.

But do you really need a head and a 4x12 cab? At that price, both the amp and cab are likely to be made with very cheaply and sound like it. If a small combo amp can serve you well, you're likely to get a much better amp for the money. For the price of the Ibanez head and cab, you can get lightly used Peavey Classic 30 or Fender Hot Rod Deluxe or any number of other amps that will sound a lot better, are built with better components and will be loud enough for almost any situation.


----------



## warwick_man (Mar 13, 2008)

alright well not to put either of you down but i played peavy once and i absolutly hate the sound (thats just me). fender im no fan lol your talking to a metal player not blues. i do however like the sound of the ibanez i just wanted to see if anyone knew if it was worth the money. but thanks for the info guys


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i dont like the toneblaster, i wouldnt get one.

dunno why you didnt like a peavey, since the 5150 is a metal staple..


----------



## warwick_man (Mar 13, 2008)

meh itsjust not my type of sound.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I didn't like the Ibanez at all. It was just........ I dunno. Shitty. Lol. If you want metal but don't like the 5150 (I can't imagine why you don't) then listen to clips of a Carvin V3. If you have 900 bucks, you can probably get one of the blems shipped to you (just a small scuff in the tolex). It has two OD channels that are the exact same so you'll always have plenty of gain on tap no matter what channel. Each of the three completely independent channels has a different (voicing) you can select so you can have a brutal chugga sound on one OD channel and a screaming lead on the other. Look on YouTube for clips of the V3.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

or get a used mesa DC-5, traynor YCS100H..


----------



## warwick_man (Mar 13, 2008)

lol alrighty.. it sounds pretty good. but im not your typacil metal player i dont play the CHUG CHUG stuff lol. i play (meshuggah) type music.i do like mesa amps but its like payin my left nut for one, so thats why i chose the ibanez, for the sound that i like,and there pretty cheap. but i just want to make sure its not gonna cop out like 5 years in lol. i do like traynor but there not my fav choice, only for bass stuff. if anything i would get a marshall but im a cheap ass lol. thanks guys!


----------



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

Go for the Roland Cube-60 Amp. 

I just got it and it's way more bang for your buck ..
It has amazing distortion on it


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

For metal randall amps would be a good choice...guitar player from metallica uses a randall plus many other metal players as well.

Not sure if you looking for a stack or perhaps a good combo however here are some decent amps for the price.

free shipping on all of these amps over $199 in canada...prices in canadian $.

(Half Stacks)

Randall RX120RHS X Series Guitar Amplifier Half Stack with RX120R Head and RX412 Cabinet. $459
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=21774#

Randall RX120DHS Guitar Amplifier Half Stack with RX120D Head and RX412 Cabinet $549
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=21775

(Heads)

Randall RH50T Tube Series 50W 1x12 Inch Speaker Tube Combo Amplifier
$429
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=849

Randall RH300G3 Vave Dynamic G3 Series 300 Watt Guitar Amplifier Head $565
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=21784

(Cabinets)

Randall R112C MTS Series 60W 1x12 Guitar Extension Cabinet $329
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=21769


Randall RS125XL XL Series Guitar Cabinet $665
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=1481

Randall R212CB MTS Series 2 x 12 Inch Celestion Vintage 30s Guitar Cabinet $529
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=1486

Randall R212CX 2 x 12 Inch Celestion Custom 80s Guitar Cabinet $289
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=1468

Randall R212NXT MTS Series 2 x 12 Inch Celestion Neodymium Guitar Cabinet $550
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=1485

Randall RS125CX Guitar Cabinet $599
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=1471

(Combo)

Randall RG100G3 Valve Dynamic G3 Series Guitar Combo Amplifier $475
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=21789

Randall RG200DG3 Valve Dynamic G3 Series 200 Watt 2x12 Inch Guitar Combo Amplifier $599
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=21787

They have more randall amps at La Music...just type Randall in search box and see everything they have...Randall amps are pretty good amps...also you can look for reviews of the amps on the net...just type in amp name with review after it and see...you wont find many sound clips for them though however you may find some on you tube perhaps.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

warwick_man said:


> lol alrighty.. it sounds pretty good. but im not your typacil metal player i dont play the CHUG CHUG stuff lol. i play (meshuggah) type music.i do like mesa amps but its like payin my left nut for one, so thats why i chose the ibanez, for the sound that i like,and there pretty cheap. but i just want to make sure its not gonna cop out like 5 years in lol. i do like traynor but there not my fav choice, only for bass stuff. if anything i would get a marshall but im a cheap ass lol. thanks guys!


V3 is kinda like a certain Mesa/Boogie amp in the sense it has assloads of gain and the EQ is REALLY touchy so you can get loads of different sounds out of it. Also, three different voicings on each channel. Give er a shot. How long you want to wait for a new amp?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

warwick_man said:


> lol alrighty.. it sounds pretty good. but im not your typacil metal player i dont play the CHUG CHUG stuff lol. i play (meshuggah) type music.i do like mesa amps but its like payin my left nut for one, so thats why i chose the ibanez, for the sound that i like,and there pretty cheap. but i just want to make sure its not gonna cop out like 5 years in lol. i do like traynor but there not my fav choice, only for bass stuff. if anything i would get a marshall but im a cheap ass lol. thanks guys!


Meshuggah uses Line 6 Vetta's last I heard... might want to look into the Spider III series if that's what you're after. I had the 75 watt combo for 3 days and it had a preset for them. Plus it's cheap. 

Personally I'd go for a used Randall RG100ES head (if you can find it... I'm still trying to find one locally) + Avatar 2x12 with Vintage 30's.


----------



## warwick_man (Mar 13, 2008)

alright sounds good. i do have a rolland amp i like them but not my style I WILL however look into the randel amps even know there kinda pricy for me. i just want something for under $700 that is gonna last a little before i go wit ha new amp. if it was up to me to get any amp it would be a krank but i might as well sell everything in my room to get one lol. thanks guys (p.s i did get the ibanez amp and its pretty good so far)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

1. dont get a spider III if it's supposed to be used to gig
2. dont buy a new amp just to tide you over - save until you can afford what you really want.
3. dont buy a krank, there are MUCH better options. VHT, Framus, Peavey, Mesa Boogie... all for less!

that $700 towards the amp you really want just gets wasted if you buy something else with it. then you have to start from scratch, and $700 is half a really nice head.


----------



## warwick_man (Mar 13, 2008)

lol half of a nice head... im on a budget, i wanted to get a good amp for cheap not look for something thats $1400 and only get the head!!!!! i would save up but im laid off thus the reason for budget. lol. i do however like krank more then most amps OTHER then marshall and mesa. but i dont have the doe for any. all i want is to know GOOD OR NO GOOD!!!


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Have you ever played through a Krank before? I know a few people who have owned them that say they don't live up to their reputation but if you've played through one before and found a sound you like, that's awesome.


----------



## Meatlord (May 18, 2009)

*H&K Switchblade*

Guys I just picked up a Hughes and Kettner Switchblade 100 combo and man O man it has sweet tone. Really, really great distortion on channel 4.

The footswitch is top notch here as well, you can get a ton of different sounds without a lot of pedal mashing.

Great amp for metal.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bit of a bump...


----------

